# Fürst-Fugger-MTB-Cup



## roba (18. September 2006)

Am 14.10.06 findet in Wellenburg b. Augsburg ein neues MTB-Rennen statt.
Info`s gibt es unter:

http://www.gehl-rad-center.de/mtb_rennen.htm


----------



## pug304 (18. September 2006)

roba schrieb:


> Am 14.10.06 findet in Wellenburg b. Augsburg ein neues MTB-Rennen statt.
> Info`s gibt es unter:
> 
> http://www.gehl-rad-center.de/mtb_rennen.htm



ja Roland, biste bis dahin wieder fit? Wir könnten ja eine ANP-Gruppe melden   (zumal der Engel-Cup wohl wg. familiärer Verpflichtung kaum machbar ist  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roba (19. September 2006)

pug304 schrieb:


> ja Roland, biste bis dahin wieder fit? Wir könnten ja eine ANP-Gruppe melden   (zumal der Engel-Cup wohl wg. familiärer Verpflichtung kaum machbar ist  )




Klar bin ich bis dahin wieder fit . Bei unserer ANP-Tour am 30.09. bin ich auch wieder dabei.


----------



## MaxGehl (20. September 2006)

- Danke für den Hinweis auf das Forum. 
M.G.


----------



## roba (8. Oktober 2006)

Hi Leute,

wollte nur mal hören ob jemand zum Fürst-Fugger-Cup fährt ??
Bin auf alle Fälle dabei.


----------



## pug304 (8. Oktober 2006)

roba schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> wollte nur mal hören ob jemand zum Fürst-Fugger-Cup fährt ??
> Bin auf alle Fälle dabei.




ich melde mich heute oder morgen noch an!

Hat jemand Lust, am Freitag (nach)mittag die Runde auf Zustand zu erkunden? Komme dann auch kurz runtergejetet


----------



## Giant_Team (8. Oktober 2006)

roba schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> wollte nur mal hören ob jemand zum Fürst-Fugger-Cup fährt ??
> Bin auf alle Fälle dabei.



Mal schaun. Wenn´s Wetter ok ist, bestimmt.
Kann man nachmelden?


----------



## roba (9. Oktober 2006)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Mal schaun. Wenn´s Wetter ok ist, bestimmt.
> Kann man nachmelden?



Klar kann man sich nachmelden. Zwischen 9 u. 10 Uhr


----------



## Giant_Team (9. Oktober 2006)

Steht wohl seit heute auf der homepage:
- 1 Runde hat 138 Höhenmeter, es gibt eine Trail-Bergab Passage und eine knifflige Bergauf-Passage
- Zur Zeit ist der Boden recht weich, es wird ein grober Hinterreifen empfohlen.

@ the local guides: Kennt jemand die Strecke???
Oder wollen die nur das wir den abgefahrenen Racing Ralph daheim lassen?


----------



## roba (9. Oktober 2006)

Und noch eine Info zur Strecke:

Desweiteren gibt es noch zwei Bergaufpassagen mit ca. 1000 u. 300 m Länge

Die Woche soll ja recht trocken werden. Denke, dass die Strecke dann noch ein wenig abtrocknen wird


----------



## pug304 (9. Oktober 2006)

roba schrieb:


> Und noch eine Info zur Strecke:
> 
> Desweiteren gibt es noch zwei Bergaufpassagen mit ca. 1000 u. 300 m Länge
> 
> Die Woche soll ja recht trocken werden. Denke, dass die Strecke dann noch ein wenig abtrocknen wird



hi guide,

fährste am Freitag mit oder lässte mich den Weg alleine suchen 
 

angemeldet bin ich mal!

grüsse

Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxGehl (9. Oktober 2006)

bikertom schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also Schotterautobahn sind da maximal 2/3 der Strecke und der Rest sind Trails mit teilweise tiefem Schlamm!
> 
> ...


M.G.


----------



## The Tretschwein (10. Oktober 2006)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Steht wohl seit heute auf der homepage:
> - 1 Runde hat 138 Höhenmeter, es gibt eine Trail-Bergab Passage und eine knifflige Bergauf-Passage
> - Zur Zeit ist der Boden recht weich, es wird ein grober Hinterreifen empfohlen.
> 
> ...



Schmarrn!
Da ist doch keine wirklich steile Steigung dabei und jedermann kann da mit einem   wenig profiliertem Reifen fahren. Die Strecke ist überhaupt sehr einfach und auf guten wegen. Für jedermann zu fahren.


----------



## roba (10. Oktober 2006)

pug304 schrieb:


> hi guide,
> 
> fährste am Freitag mit oder lässte mich den Weg alleine suchen
> 
> ...




Hi Bodo,

muss am Freitag bis 16 Uhr arbeiten . Wann hattest Du denn vor zu fahren?

Gruss Roland


----------



## pug304 (10. Oktober 2006)

roba schrieb:


> Hi Bodo,
> 
> muss am Freitag bis 16 Uhr arbeiten . Wann hattest Du denn vor zu fahren?
> 
> Gruss Roland




vor 16:00 eh nicht! Plan war, die Strecke mal kurz abfahren uU eine Schleife in die Wälder zu machen, oder die Strecke zwei dreimal zu umrunden oder oder oder. Ich wäre so gegen 17:00 am Start!


----------



## MaxGehl (10. Oktober 2006)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Schmarrn!
> Da ist doch keine wirklich steile Steigung dabei und jedermann kann da mit einem   wenig profiliertem Reifen fahren. Die Strecke ist überhaupt sehr einfach und auf guten wegen. Für jedermann zu fahren.



*Fährst du mit ????*

M.G.


----------



## rboncube (10. Oktober 2006)

Ich möchte auch mitfahren. Muss mich morgen oder am Donnerstag noch anmelden.
Mal ne Frage zur Anreise.Ich komm auf der B300 aus Krumbach.Kann ich da gleich über Anhausen fahren oder muss ich auf Stadtbergen rein.

Danke im voraus für die Antwort, bis Samstag.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (11. Oktober 2006)

Du musst über den Sandberg und dann beim Marktkauf rechts weg nach Stadtbergen und weiter nach Wellenburg. Immer geradeaus.

@'MAX:
Ich fahre evtl in Limone das Bike Xtreme. Ansonsten fahre ich zur Gaudi mit!

Keine Angst Leute! Ist ein Spass für alle.


----------



## MaxGehl (11. Oktober 2006)

*Hallo Biker,
" leider " ist unser Starterfeld voll, sodaß wir keine Nachmelder mehr annehmen können.
Wir geloben für nächstes Jahr Besserung und werden dann die einzelnen Klassen einzeln auf die Strecke schicken 
um mehr Teilnehmer aufnehmen zu können.

Gruß M.G.*


----------



## roba (11. Oktober 2006)

MaxGehl schrieb:


> *Hallo Biker,
> " leider " ist unser Starterfeld voll, sodaß wir keine Nachmelder mehr annehmen können.
> Wir geloben für nächstes Jahr Besserung und werden dann die einzelnen Klassen einzeln auf die Strecke schicken
> um mehr Teilnehmer aufnehmen zu können.
> ...




Es wäre vielleicht sinnvoll bei der nächsten Ausschreibung das Teilnehmerkontigent anzugeben (oder habe ich das überlesen?)

Es sind bestimmt einige enttäuscht die sich erst am Renntag anmelden und gerne bei diesem Event teilnehmen wollten.

Ich würde auch empfehlen den Massenstart beizubehalten und vielleicht die Strecke etwas zu verlängern. Es macht so mehr meiner Meinung nach Sinn, als wenn in einer Klasse nur z.B. 5 starten und in einer anderen vielleicht 10.


----------



## Giant_Team (11. Oktober 2006)

MaxGehl schrieb:


> *Hallo Biker,
> " leider " ist unser Starterfeld voll, sodaß wir keine Nachmelder mehr annehmen können.
> Wir geloben für nächstes Jahr Besserung und werden dann die einzelnen Klassen einzeln auf die Strecke schicken
> um mehr Teilnehmer aufnehmen zu können.
> ...


----------



## MaxGehl (11. Oktober 2006)

[B/B]





Giant_Team schrieb:


>




*Sorry, aber wir geloben Besserung 
   *


----------



## The Tretschwein (11. Oktober 2006)

man sieht, dass das Thema CC Rennen immer noch oder wieder gefragt ist.

Seit dem Endes Cup, läuft ja nix mehr bei uns.


----------



## Giant_Team (11. Oktober 2006)

Ja, so zum Saisonabschluß nochmal die letzten Körner raushaun und dann sollte auch wirklich Schluß sein.

Nun ist halt sofort Ende


----------



## rboncube (11. Oktober 2006)

Nee, jetzt im ernst. Wollte morgen die Anmeldung wegfaxen. Wieviele starten denn. Das ist ja echt zum  

Rene´


----------



## Giant_Team (11. Oktober 2006)

rboncube schrieb:


> Nee, jetzt im ernst. Wollte morgen die Anmeldung wegfaxen. Wieviele starten denn. Das ist ja echt zum
> 
> Rene´



Genau das selbe hat ich auch vor und nu weis ich nicht was ich den ganzen verdammten Sa. machen soll


----------



## MaxGehl (11. Oktober 2006)

rboncube schrieb:


> Nee, jetzt im ernst. Wollte morgen die Anmeldung wegfaxen. Wieviele starten denn. Das ist ja echt zum
> 
> Rene´



Wir haben über 100 Anmeldungen und können leider ( bzw. die Strecke )
nicht mehr bewältigen.
Vielleicht nächstes Jahr.
Gruß M.G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (12. Oktober 2006)

Packt die Strecke echt nicht!

www.bikex-treme.com

Wenns unbedingt noch sein muss, dann kommt nach Limone.

Klaus


----------



## The Tretschwein (12. Oktober 2006)

So nochmal:

Bin die Strecke heut abgefahren. Bis auf ein grausames Schlammloch (Hallo Max! Ich sag nur Gothland Grand National  ) echt ok. Der Trailanteil wurde erhöht. Bin mit Racing Ralph vorne und Fast Fred hinten gefahren und es ging.
Allerdings würde ich vorne einen Nobby Nic o.ä setzen hinten leicht profiliert.

Ah rechnet mit 16 - 18 Minuten für ne Runde. Geht sicher schneller.


----------



## MaxGehl (13. Oktober 2006)

*- Noch eine Bitte an alle Fahrer :
1. Wir haben die Strecke, nach einem Gespräch mit dem Föster ändern müssen,
d.h. der Single Trail ist raus !! ( leider )
2. Bitte trainiert heute und morgen früh nicht mehr,
da wir sonst Probleme mit der Ausrichtung bekommen.
Gruß M.G.*


----------



## The Tretschwein (13. Oktober 2006)

Ist das Shice!! 

Oder?

Knieht nieder vor Max, dass er sich das antut! 
Überhaupt verwundert es doch nicht, dass keine Rennen mehr organisiert werden.

Der Föster ist ja paranoid!! Vollkommen. Wenn man weis wie es bei uns im Wald aussieht, nachdem die Waldarbeiter mit ihren Maschinen abholzen kriegt man bei so einem grandiosen Schwachsinn das KOTZEN!

Es sieht aus als ob die rote Armee mit ein paar Divisionen T64 durch den Wald gefäst wäre!

Da kommt dann so ein kleinkarierter Wichtigmacher daher und meint seinen bisher geschwänzten Job rechtfertigen zu müssen.

Aber wir wissen ja: Die Mountainbiker machen den ganzen Wald kaputt!

Gehört der Wald nicht dem Fugger? Hat der eigentlich nix zu sagen?

Sehr peinlich! Vor allem diese verdammte Dummheit .....ach.


----------



## roba (13. Oktober 2006)

Über sowas rege ich mich gar nicht mehr auf Seien wir doch froh, dass endlich mal wieder eine MTB-Veranstaltung in unserer Gegend stattfindet Mit gutem Verhalten können wir Biker bei solchen Events dafür sorgen, dass es nicht ein einmaliges Erlebnis wird. 
Ich persönlich freue mich trotzdem sehr darauf


----------



## The Tretschwein (13. Oktober 2006)

Da reg ich mich doch nicht auf oder? ODER!!!!

Na ja mittlerweile hat jeder Kleinbürger im Lande beriffen wer den Wald nach Laune platt macht.

Es MUSS aber ausgesprochen werden. Wir lassen uns zuviel gefallen.


----------



## The Tretschwein (14. Oktober 2006)

Top Sache!
War doch für jeden was geboten!

Vor allem, hey, es gab wirklich seeeeehr großzügig Preise! Wo gibts sowas schon?

Stellt euch mal so Marathons vor 1000-2500 Leute starten und nur die 3 besten jeder Altersklasse ( Wenn überhaupt ) was kriegen. Sei es nur was Symbolisches.


----------



## pug304 (14. Oktober 2006)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Top Sache!
> War doch für jeden was geboten!
> 
> Vor allem, hey, es gab wirklich seeeeehr großzügig Preise! Wo gibts sowas schon?
> ...



In jedem Fall herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Sieg und fetten Respekt  

grüsse

Bodo


----------



## roba (14. Oktober 2006)

@tretschwein
Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Erfolg Klasse Leistung.

War eine echt gelungene Premierenveranstaltung mit großem Potential.
Strecke war sehr abwechslungsreich und ansonsten gab es meiner Meinung nach nichts zu bemäkeln.
Und das es Preise für die ersten 20 jeder Klasse gab findet man sehr, sehr selten 

Bin nächstes Jahr auf alle Fälle wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## velo (14. Oktober 2006)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Ist das Shice!!
> 
> Oder?
> 
> ...




Oha! Endlich mal ein Bildungsbürger und Lyriker, der die dramatische Wahrheit bezüglich grünberockter Pseudoumweltverbesserungsundbewahrungsaffen in bewundernswerter Offenheit in warme, bildhafte Worte zu kleiden vermag.
Leider hat er ja Recht.

Walzst sie nieder, damit der Wald in Ruhe gedeihen kann.

Und auch die Komik-Walker, die wildfuchtelnd mit ihren Stecken die Wege perforieren. (und immer die volle Wegbreite benötigen).

Und die Hundebesitzer, die ihre Tölen gern am Reifen kleben sehen (sollten).

.
.
.


Sorry, hatte heute `nen schlechten Tag. 
Wieder mal alle Trails und Drops im Ar..h


----------



## The Tretschwein (15. Oktober 2006)

Na lass Leute stöckeln und Hunde sind auch nur Menschen...ausser sie fallen mich an....

zu den Drops. Da haben ein paar Freerider so ne kleine North Shore Rampe gebaut und flugs wurde sie kaputtgeschlagen.

Man frägt sich unweigerlich welches Problem nun das Ordnungsorgan hat.


----------



## Tobi-161 (15. Oktober 2006)

also ich fands absolut geil  strecke und organisation hat gepasst, weiter so  

gibts irgendwo ergebnisse und bilder ?


----------



## pug304 (15. Oktober 2006)

Bike-Tornado schrieb:


> also ich fands absolut geil  strecke und organisation hat gepasst, weiter so
> 
> gibts irgendwo ergebnisse und bilder ?




hat der Wirt doch gesagt: ab *Mitte der Woche *im Web (->Gehl-Sport?)


----------



## Tobi-161 (15. Oktober 2006)

danke. 
wenn das nach dem rennen war, hab ichs nicht mitbekommen, musste wieder (mit dem rad heimfahren) mich hats tierisch gefroren  auto im moment auch noch putt


----------



## pug304 (15. Oktober 2006)

Bike-Tornado schrieb:


> danke.
> wenn das nach dem rennen war, hab ichs nicht mitbekommen, musste wieder (mit dem rad heimfahren) mich hats tierisch gefroren  auto im moment auch noch putt




jau, hat er! Bei der Siegerehrung so ca. 2h später, da ist's dann wirklich frisch geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi-161 (15. Oktober 2006)

die ersten Bilder sind schon online


----------



## MaxGehl (15. Oktober 2006)

Bike-Tornado schrieb:


> die ersten Bilder sind schon online



- Dies ist aber nur ein Testlauf, nicht gleich über die Qualität
und Auswahl motzen.
Wir haben über 300 Bilder zur Auswahl.
Wer noch Bilder hat kann uns diese gerne zur Verfügung stellen.
Schöne Grüße 
M.G.


----------



## rboncube (15. Oktober 2006)

Gleich mal ne Frage.
Bin einer derer die starten wollten und nicht durften 
Gibt es nächstes Jahr ne Neuauflage?
Vielleicht könnten diejenigen die gestartet sind, schreiben was gut war und was verbesserungswürdig. Würde den Organisatoren bestimmt helfen.
Wir die Bikegruppe Deisenhausen (www.bikegruppe.de) veranstallten auch fast jährlich ein Rennen. Steckt viel Arbeit dahinter und auch viel Ärger (ich sag nur Jäger und Förster, mußten bei unserem Rennen auch den Singeltrail streichen).
Also Max, ich hoffe nächstes Jahr können wir auch dabeisein, hau rein.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## MaxGehl (15. Oktober 2006)

*- Hallo Starter :
Ergebnisse sind nun online : 
http://www.gehl-rad-center.de/mtb_rennen.htm

Gute Nacht M.G.*


----------



## The Tretschwein (16. Oktober 2006)

Bike-Tornado schrieb:


> die ersten Bilder sind schon online



Wo?
Link?

Danke


----------



## MaxGehl (16. Oktober 2006)

@ tretschwein : Wo? Ergebnisse : http://www.gehl-rad-center.de/mtb_rennen.htm

Link?   http://www.gehl-rad-center.de/images/mbcup/ ( aber nur die ersten Testbilder )

Bitte


----------

